# ?? Eheim double tap & substrat alternative ??



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

I need a couple of Eheim double tap connectors. Cost with tax will be $80.00

Just seems to be very expensive. Is there another way of achieving the same result?

Also is there an alternative to the Eheim Substrat? I just paid $50.00 for 2L at Big Al's


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

why can't just run a regular eheim tube instead of double tap?
it'll be a bit of a pain when cleaning/priming the filter but how often does anybody clean an eheim filter anyways..

btw .. I just checked and you're right .. $37 + tax for a double tap .. holy crap .. big als is out of their minds

edit: look for cheap valves that would fit eheim tubing at home depot .. I vaguely recall somebody using that instead of an eheim doubletap


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can use the Marineland version as a substitute.
They come in two sizes depending on what size tubing you're using.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/quick-disconnect-double-valve-p-1246.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/quick-disconnect-double-valve-p-1247.html

Or you could use the single version however it comes in 1/2 inch only.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/quick-disconnect-single-valve-p-1244.html

You could also make your own out of Gardena parts or Rona/Canadian Tire equivalent.
--
Paul


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah the price of those quick disconnects are a huge rip off. The quality isn't that great either. I've had two different pairs leak on me (luckily they were still under warranty and Eheim replaced them.). I'd give those Marineland ones a try. They cost half as much as Eheim ones. You should look on eBay too. Don't pay Big Al's ridiculous prices.

For $25 more than the price of two sets, you can get a complete 2213 that contains both sets. You can probably sell the filter and keep the valves.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

*Big al's usa*

I was thinking of ordering these double tap valves from Big Al's in the US. They are 14.95.

I also need some Vortex parts that I could order at the same time. They are less than half the Canadian price at Big Al's.

Another US price example is an Eheim 2213 for 79.95

Do you think that there would be any issue for Big Al's in the US shipping to a Canadian customer in that they have a Canadian entity up here?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can't order from the Big Al's USA website for delivery to a Canadian address. They are the same company and unless you have a US address they'll direct you to their Canadian website. They have a warehouse in Buffalo that they use to ship the stuff Americans order from.

There are a few other companies that are in the US that will ship to Canada however after paying the shipping plus duty, taxes and customs fees you may end up paying much more.
--
Paul


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Paul. I suspected that this would be the case. I am OK paying for things, but when something just looks like a rip off, be it a dollar or one hundred dollars, it just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

For the majority of Eheim products you can get them from eBay at a fraction of the price Big Al's charges.

9 out of 10 times orders under $100 don't get hit with duty or taxes. Make sure the seller ships with USPS only.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Depending on your tubing size you can just goto home depot or rona and make your own in the plumbing section. Most of those old farts that work at home depot are retired plumbers so they should be able to help you out.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I can sell you my double taps ..
my 2213's broken


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

See what kensfish.com can do for you. His prices are good and he ships into Canada.


----------



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> I can sell you my double taps ..
> my 2213's broken


PM Sent........


----------

